# Logiciel pour formater un disque dur externe



## darkiller10 (5 Août 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'ai eu beau cherché des infos un peu partout, mais les infos sont soit dépassées, soit incompréhensibles...
Je suis sous Lion, et Windows Seven.

Je cherche le moyen le plus simple de formater un disque dur externe afin qu'il soit lisible et inscriptible sous Mac et PC. Je l'ai formaté en exFat, ça fonctionne, mais dès que les fichiers sont trop volumineux, ça rend le copiage impossible.

Quel est donc le bon format ? Fat 32 ?
Connaissez-vous un logiciel capable de faire ça sous Mac ou PC ?

Merci à tous


----------



## Chien93 (5 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

D'origine t'as pas le choix, formatage en FAT32 pour que ton disque soit lisible et inscriptible sous les deux machines mais la taille maximum d'un fichier est de 4Go.

L'autre solution consiste à formater en NTFS et sur ton mac d'installer le nécessaire pour lire du NTFS genre NTFS-3G qui est gratuit (mais très lent à la copie et lecture de fichier) ou ses équivalent payant Tuxera NTFS (20&#8364 quand à la vitesse ça doit être plus rapide mais je sais pas jusqu'à qu'elle point comparé au NTFS natif du Windows.

Sinon la solution inverse, c'est à dire formater le disque dur en format mac et installer le nécessaire sur Windows pour lire les partitions mac mais comme ça pas de logiciel à proposer mais ça existe.


----------



## r e m y (5 Août 2011)

Chien93 a dit:


> ...
> Sinon la solution inverse, c'est à dire formater le disque dur en format mac et installer le nécessaire sur Windows pour lire les partitions mac mais comme ça pas de logiciel à proposer mais ça existe.



Sur Windows, installer MacDrive


----------



## darkiller10 (6 Août 2011)

Donc, je formate en MAC OS étendu, et j'installe le logiciel sur Windaube ?
Merci Chien93 pour tes explications, j'étais persuadé qu'il existait un format rétrocompatible permettant des transferts supérieur à 4Gb...


Moi, j'étais persuadé que la mention "Sujet unique" dans le titre de ce sujet épinglé en tête du forum m'éviterait de devoir fermer un tas de sujets ouverts par des membres qui ne prennent pas le temps de rechercher un peu avant de poser une question à laquelle il a déjà été répondu des dizaines de fois !


----------

